

Building a Sweet Forking Server in Java - Johnny_Heart
http://www.benjamincoe.com/blog/index.php?entry=entry090816-140205

======
DraconisRavenix
It looks great and I've seen it in action via Hack Wars. I was always curious
about server creation and execution in many aspects. I have to agree, "There
are technologies now like Erlang that are probably more suited for threaded
servers" but, the game you've created using this architecture definitely does
great and can handle a bit of a beating.

------
Johnny_Heart
I designed the architecture I wrote about in this blog post a few years ago
(in my 3rd year of university I believe) -- There are technologies now like
Erlang that are probably more suited for threaded servers, but this design has
worked pretty well for my online game.

------
tlrobinson
Is it correct to call this a "forking" server? When I hear "fork" I think
multi-process, not multi-thread.

